# Where to get smoker build materials???



## ribwizzard (Jun 7, 2012)

Im building another trailer mounted pit smoker and can not believe it is still hard to find all the "little items" that it takes to finish these things off. Items like quality hinges, big easy read thermometers, handles, etc.

  Does anyone know of a website that sells items like this?

Seems like if someone put together one that had all the propane burners, pre fabricated vents, firebox grates, handles, etc., all in one place for decent prices, ....well, it would just be nice.


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 7, 2012)

my welding suppy store here in town carries that some stuff you might check the ones in your town.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jun 7, 2012)

Just looking for a place to order them and have it all shipped. Hate having to drive all over the place looking for everything.

I reckon thats why I shop at Jeggs and Year one so much.


----------



## crashburn (Jun 7, 2012)

Ribwizzard said:


> Im building another trailer mounted pit smoker and can not believe it is still hard to find all the "little items" that it takes to finish these things off. Items like quality hinges, big easy read thermometers, handles, etc.
> 
> Does anyone know of a website that sells items like this?
> 
> Seems like if someone put together one that had all the propane burners, pre fabricated vents, firebox grates, handles, etc., all in one place for decent prices, ....well, it would just be nice.


Try rivercountry.com


----------

